# How to trap a maroon clown



## xoenrt209 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a very aggressive maroon clown fish that I need to remove from my 55G reef aquarium. I have tried catching him with a net with food & a trap made out of a clear soda bottle for 3 days now. No luck. He is just too smart to take the bait.

Any ideas before he kills some more fish ?


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

If he eats floating food maybe you could catch him when hes there?


----------

